# Beef Liver



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

has anyone tried beef liver? i have a bunch of it from the past few cows we have slaughtered and thought i would try it out. if anyone else has used it, please inform me on how well it worked :beer:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

If you use it I would add some garlic and anise seed oil to it and let it sit in the sun for a day or two to sour...


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

Beef liver works almost as well as chicken liver. Just let it sit out in the hot sun for a couple of hours to let it toughen up a little bit, so it will stay on the hook without being slung off when you cast....

sss


----------

